# Clippers announce multi-year TV deal with Prime Ticket



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Further extending their successful longstanding partnership, the Los Angeles Clippers and PRIME TICKET today announced an exclusive multi-year telecast rights agreement, to begin with the upcoming 2009-10 National Basketball Association season.
> 
> In it’s 14th season overall as telecast partner - and the first season as the sole television home for the Clippers - PRIME TICKET will provide a minimum of 70 game telecasts all in High Definition (HD). This marks the first complete HD Clippers season for the regional sports network.
> 
> “PRIME TICKET is a terrific business partner for the Clippers and we are thrilled to expand our partnership with them,” said Clippers’ President Andy Roeser. “With a minimum of 70 games on PRIME TICKET, our fans will always know where to find the Clippers.”


http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/breakingnews090827.html


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

70+ games?! Sweet! I need to get myself an HD box now.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Im still waiting for a LAL/LAC playoff series....Will you please get in the playoffs this year! Honestly! It obvious who Ill be rooting for during that series but that would be sweet. The winner of that series would be so damn rested for the next series.

Its actually unfair IMO, but whatever


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Im still waiting for a LAL/LAC playoff series....Will you please get in the playoffs this year! Honestly! It obvious who Ill be rooting for during that series but that would be sweet. The winner of that series would be so damn rested for the next series.
> 
> Its actually unfair IMO, but whatever


I am sure the owners of Staples would be pleased.


----------

